

Show HN: Free Temporary Phone Number - laxk
https://tempophone.com

======
egeozcan
I would like to pay for this. For example, reserve me a number for 5 days for
5 bucks. Is there already a service like this?

~~~
laxk
I will have a slightly different payment model. It will be refillable wallet
that will cover the cost of your usage. ie: you put 10 dollars to you wallet
and you will be able to buy: phone [international] number(s), make calls and
send texts.

------
stockkid
What technology do you use for something like this? And I agree with arb99
that this can be abused by spammers.

~~~
laxk
It is a django based app.

------
arb99
Expect to get used by spammers (for phone number verification for
google/craigslist/etc)

~~~
ball_whisk
The problem with any service like this is that you'll inevitably get a bunch
of calls meant for previous users of that number. And from an article I read a
while back they tend to be johns trying to get a hold of prostitutes.

~~~
taf2
if you're not careful , your numbers will be used for traffic pumping
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_pumping](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_pumping)

------
larperte
Temp Phone Number? Can I use it to make international call?

~~~
laxk
This option will be available in the pro version as well as buying
international phone numbers.

